

Things I’ve learned launching a side project - thecodemonkey
https://medium.com/@mjwhansen/things-ive-learned-launching-a-side-project-2968c3becd17

======
mjwhansen
Author here. While Geocodio isn't my first side project, it is the first one
that's a real product with customers -- and it's a whole different beast.
(Other projects were ad-supported.)

Since there's always a lot of talk on here about side projects as an
additional income source, I figured people might find it helpful or at least a
starting point for sharing their own dos and don'ts.

